# Can I make my already cooked brisket more tender in crock pot?



## dalba (Feb 5, 2012)

I smoked a brisket for the first time yesterday. The flavor was great but it wasnt as tender as I would like. I cooked it at 230 degrees until internal temp was 190. It only took 6 hours for a 7lb brisket though. I wrapped it in foil for last couple of hours. 

Not sure what I did wrong but would it be possible to reheat in slow cooker for several hours to make it more tender?


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, do you have some of the au jus to add to it?


----------



## sprky (Feb 5, 2012)

I have reheated PP and brisket in a crock pot before, just be sure you add some liquid. Whether it will make it more tender is a totally another question, and it very well may, just depends on how long you leave it in there.


----------



## dalba (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll give it a shot. I added the au jus I had left and 1 cup of water.


----------



## geerock (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe you pulled it a little early.  Get into the mid nineties and then wrap for an hour or so off to the side with a little liquid and you should be good.  Most common mistake is to pull brisket too early.  I like to have mine just a bit past the 200 mark after wrapping.


----------



## dalba (Feb 5, 2012)

I think your right. I was just so affraid of overlooking it and making it dry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

In the crock pot with some broth & it will be fine, just heat it to 200-205.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 5, 2012)

I think Al is right on with the Crock pot


----------



## rdknb (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you slice it against the gain??


----------



## redclaymud (Feb 6, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I think Al is right on with the Crock pot




I'm not the expert, but I agree with Al also.  There aren't a lot of options left.  Add liquid, preferrably a natural broth, and let it slow heat a few hours.  You can't go wrong in a crock pot but you do need to be watchful.


----------

